# when to start using the leash



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

living here in nebraska my babies will never go out in the winter time but with spring just around the corner I will want to take them for walks so my question is when to start leash training them, and how?! They are 11 weeks now, just a couple days apart in age, and yesterday for the first time I did put the leash on them and tried to walk them around the house, then I tried it again today. Angelo just lays down and he will not move, ellie stays standing but she plants her little legs firm and pulls back. I tried treats today, that doesn't work either. Any advice on how to get them walking would be appreciated


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It may just take a while. My late Corky would just lay down so I tried a retractable leash and he started walking :wacko1: Then after that-he would walk with a regular leash too. You can try just putting the leash on them in the house-supervised, of course-and let them walk around with it on without holding it. That way they'll get used to having it on. Not sure if you already knew-but it's also best to use harnesses with our babies because of their tracheas. :thumbsup: 

Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing a good job so far. Walking around the house is a great idea. You begin by making it fun. A little at a time. I swear, I never thought Moxie would walk. I thought I'd soend the rest of his and my life carryng him around..LOL

Inside the house we trained him to sit, put his head down. Find his toys, stay..but when he went outside when on the leash, he would just lie down and plant him self. I felt like I was pulling him off of the ground..LOL 

. At first we took treats he really liked, like chicken cut up in tiny pieces, and with two people had one person walk in front show him the treat and he would walk to the treat, eat it, and sit down again. We did this for a while. We would lengthen the distance. Suddenly he began to walk a little at a time. We also continued to have him walk inside. He had no problem inside..but to a little puppy it's a big big world outside, filed with distractions and noise. One day, a la Ceaser Millain style, I just took him out side, shortened his leash, and stood u straight and just walked straight ahead. He began to walk. I think he was just shy over 4.5 months. Now he walks no problem. We have to teach him not to bark at other dogs etc, That is an obedience thing. Just have patience, work in little spurts, and praise praise praise when he/she does well. Don't punish..it'll happen eventually. Some walk sooner than others. Good luck..they're adorable.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

The other thing I've seen the "great" Cesar Milan do is carry the dog away from the house. Then to get back home they have to walk. It seemed to work for him. And this was the ONLY time I've seen him let the dog walk in front.


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

You shouldn't take them outside until they've finished their puppy shots. Ask the vet when you can take them outside and there isn't a risk of contracting parvo. Once the vet gives you the ok (usually after the puppy shots are finished), you can start walking them outside.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Start now with the leash in the house. Get a very light leash and let them drag it around the house which you supervise. You can use treats to encourage walking. Build up to them walking with you while you hold the leash (cookies again!).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I usually let them walk me for the first few times on the lead so they get used to it, then gradually build up to where they go where I want, LOL. I start in the house and I agree with what others have said, don't take them outside until they have all their shots, they are too precious to put at risk!


----------



## Zerbinetta (Mar 10, 2008)

> living here in nebraska my babies will never go out in the winter time but with spring just around the corner I will want to take them for walks so my question is when to start leash training them, and how?! They are 11 weeks now, just a couple days apart in age, and yesterday for the first time I did put the leash on them and tried to walk them around the house, then I tried it again today. Angelo just lays down and he will not move, ellie stays standing but she plants her little legs firm and pulls back. I tried treats today, that doesn't work either. Any advice on how to get them walking would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the only thing Wolfie hates more than being on a harness and lead is seeing me walk away from him! That's how I got him out for his first walk. He trotted along behind me because he didn't want me getting away. This was last weekend and he was just 13 weeks.


----------

